# suche in Holland ein Forellenteich, ( Angelpark )



## SPUTNIK (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

*Ich suche in Holland ein** Forellenteich, **( Angelpark ) ** nähe Aachen (52074)!

Ein link oder adresse wäre super !


*Danke
Cherkaoui


----------



## Sebÿ (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: suche in Holland ein Forellenteich, ( Angelpark )*

Hi!
Wenn du den vissplaner benutzt hättest und dann noch ne halbe Stunde gegooglet hättest, wäre das dabei rausgekommen  

Mechelen
Klick den Link!
15 km von Aachen entfernt

Forellenvijvers Landgoed Kasteel Rivieren
Retersbekerweg 88 - 90
6343 PL Klimmen
Klick den zweiten
22 km von Aachen aus

Hoeve Overstehof, Forellenvijver
Overstehofweg 14
6372 VG  Landgraaf
Tel: 045-5320032 Fax:045-5321444
Von Aachen aus 23 km

Leider ist die Homepage nicht sehr ergiebig deshalb hab ich den Link weggelassen.

Hoffe das ich dir helfen konnte 
Gruß
Sebÿ


----------



## Mack (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: suche in Holland ein Forellenteich, ( Angelpark )*

Hi Cherkaoui
Wenn dir das in Holland zu weit ist ,kannste auch zu lustigen Forelle nach Belgien /Rearen fahren. Ist ein paar Km hinter der Grenze.
http://www.lustigeforelle.be/
Gruß Mack


----------



## aixa (5. November 2006)

*AW: suche in Holland ein Forellenteich, ( Angelpark )*

hey in montzen Belgien 10 km weg is uch eener


----------

